# Canada Eh!



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Anyone from Alberta/Saskatchewan? I just moved to Saskatoon and looking for upcoming events like skateboarding, wakeboarding, etc. events to go to since it's finally getting warm outside!!!


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

flat lander... all comments aside for now

welcome to the forum, ya know your only 8 hours away from jasper


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

I understand I am, but I'm wondering if there's something closer cause I can't afford to go to jasper every weekend or even every other weekend.


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

to be honest i don't know of any resorts in the area and for wakeboarding and skateboarding, the best bet would be to hit the local shops that supply the gear to get the information on events in the area.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

Ya I was thinking of doing that. Thanks!


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

sorry i couldn't be of more assistance on that,


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

No problem. Thanks!


----------

